# dry patches on dogs elbows



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering if there was anything I could do to help lessen the apperance of a dry spot my dog has on each elbow. He isn't an outside dog but each elbow has for lack of better terms a callus. Is there anything I can put on them?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Does he lay on hard surfaced floors? If he does it is his bodies way of protecting his elbows. Like some people develop calluses on their hands from doing hard physical labor. I wouldn't worry unless they become cracked or infected.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I put this stuff on my dog's elbows, hocks and paw pads periodically. You can get it in a CVS/Walgreen's type store. Works really nicely to soften the skin up. It will NOT replace lost hair on the elbows, though.

http://www.bagbalm.com/


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> I put this stuff on my dog's elbows, hocks and paw pads periodically. You can get it in a CVS/Walgreen's type store. Works really nicely to soften the skin up. It will NOT replace lost hair on the elbows, though.
> 
> http://www.bagbalm.com/


Use it on my own hands + horses. Great stuff.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I guess he won't be doing any conformation shows then because of them.  ( I have had someone in my retriever club ask about handling him)
He lays inside on the carpet on in the kitchen vinyl. They aren't huge spots but you can easily see them.


----------

